# Forexsignal.com looks good, but...



## kingjohn (31 January 2011)

Has anyone used forexsignal.com with any success? They seem ok, and they purport to publish their historical results - in fact, they say "with integrity and honesty we make our previous results available", but then there is an asterisk that says *hypothetical results, blah blah blah... 

So, is it worth a trial, or should I just buy some wine with my money instead? 

Regards
John.


----------



## WaveSurfer (31 January 2011)

Save your moolah KJ or buy some goon. I would... 

Came across this site the other day, lemme check if it's listed. Yep here we go:

http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/public/review/ForexSignal.com

Enjoy your goon buddy


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 January 2011)

These fellas drop me an e-mail now and then but I have never hired a signal. I don't get the Forex game. Forex price action too schizophrenic for me. Either whittled down or one big swipe take.

http://www.rentasignal.com/signal


----------



## shulink (22 March 2011)

Yah, save your money and try to learn the forex market yourself. You can make money when you learn technical analysis or fundamental analysis to trade the forex market.


----------

